# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  16 week cycle for a Powerlifter & coming off???

## Fat Guy

I know the majority of you guys are into BB but Im posting this in the PLer (Powerlifter) forum because I want to know how long some of you PLers run your cycles? On many of the Pler sites, I read they will talk about training cycles, techniques, equipment and everything else but their anabolic use. I guess PLers are sensitive about that considering the testing that goes on in some of the feds Anyway, use or dont I dont care either way but I have questions I would like to ask guys who use. 

I just came off a 16 week cycle which looked like this: 

Weeks 1-4 Dbol (35 mg) & Test E (500mg weekly) 
Weeks 4 -12 Just Test E 
Weeks 12  16 Test Cyp (I ran out of Test E so switched over to Test Cyp for the last part)

I was making gains every week and DID NOT want to come off (my bench was heading for the 600lbs barrier) but I figured I better for my healths sake So here I am 2 weeks after my last shot and starting my PCT  :Frown: 

I have already started to think about my next cycle, which I have eagerly planed to start in November I figure 3 months is adequate to let my balls recover  :Smilie:  

So how long do you Plers run your cycles & is 3 months adequate to let your body recover? 

Thanks Guys (Hopefully Doc Sus, RJ, or BgMc is still around) 

Its been a while

----------


## Fat Guy

I would like to run my next cycle 20 weeks or so but I want to get some input from the OGs who have that kind of experience…

----------


## BgMc31

From my experience, powerlifters run short cycles. I run 8wks and that's usually leading up to a contest (strongman) or meet (powerlifting). But most pro strongmen compete so often they run long cycles or cruise at moderate doses all year long. In powerlifting, I've found most do big heavy cycles for a short time and cruise with around 250-350mg in between.

----------


## Nooomoto

I feel your pain. I just pinned myself for the last time this cycle  :Frown:  I'm sad already. LOL.

My cycle looked like this:
Weeks 1-16 Test Enanthate 1000mg/wk
Weeks 1-14 Deca 500mg/wk
Weeks 1-6 Anadrol 100mg/ed

I'll be starting my PCT next week and am NOT excited. 

Like BgMc31 said I'm looking for my next cycle to be shorter but harder. I've never tried tren , and I've been reading up on methyl-tren, seems interesting to me. Might work that in there, but that's if I can find it. As of right now my source only has tren-a and tren-e. Also might get into some NPP if I can get my hands on that, instead of the deca. I think I will stick with test-e as a base for my next cycle.

I've previously used dbol and loved it for it's ability to get me really amped up for a good 3-4 hours. With the anadrol I was really strong but didn't feel anything, and I would get horrible muscle cramps...so it was self-defeating.

As a side note, I powerlift for rugby. My position requires immense leg and back strength. I don't powerlift for meets, but I find the training works best for my purpose...so maybe a longer cycle suits me well as I have quite a bit of time off between rugby seasons, as opposed to someone who is training for PL meets might want to do less than 16 weeks?

----------


## Mr.Rose

How do you guys deal with strength drops post cycle? I'm running an 18 week cycle and I'm about 8 weeks from coming off, and I'm fearing my PCT.  :Frown: 

Nothing will devastate me more than walking into my gym and lifting 10-20% less than on cycle.

----------


## Nooomoto

> How do you guys deal with strength drops post cycle? I'm running an 18 week cycle and I'm about 8 weeks from coming off, and I'm fearing my PCT. 
> 
> Nothing will devastate me more than walking into my gym and lifting 10-20% less than on cycle.


I usually don't see real strength drops until a while after I've completed PCT. If you're on a good program, are conscious of over training, and keep your diet up you should be ok. Eventually your overall strength will come down but you shouldn't be any where near the point you started at. I think keeping track of your progress helps to. You know this is what you did last week, and you know you have to better it this week, etc.

I've been off deca for 2 weeks now and my elbows are starting to give me problems. Fun fun!

----------


## BgMc31

I use the periods in between cycles for pre-hab and rehab work. So while my strength will suffer somewhat, I'm taking care of previous injuries suffered during a very heavy cycle.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I use the periods in between cycles for pre-hab and rehab work. So while my strength will suffer somewhat, I'm taking care of previous injuries suffered during a very heavy cycle.


How is your stength when you get back on the very heavy cycle? Do you have initially have problems hitting your PRs that you set in the previous cycle?

----------


## BgMc31

I find that I'm usually 10-15% down before I start blasting. But I don't necessarily attribute that to the lack of AAS. I attribute much of that to the fact that I don't bang very heavy during that rehab/prehab period. Powerlifting and strongman put a lot of stress on your CNS, not to mention your joints, so it's impossible to constantly handle heavy weights all year around. That little time 'off' allows the body to recover and I find that I put on additional strength quicker if I do it this way.

----------


## amcon

in my world i c powerlifters taking tons of test with dbal and or anadral, add in some tren as well...

i hear friends run the test at 1000mgs to 750mgs for 10 weeks on cruise for 2 - 4 weeks at 200mgs - 300mgs. then add in the dbal to kick it off at 30mgs to 50mgs, later in cycle add anadrol 100mgs to 150 mgs, and always use letro for any gyno issues.

not too diff from what i run - just my lifts are not based on 80 % - 100% of my max weight... and not consistantly doing 2- 4 reps.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I find that I'm usually 10-15% down before I start blasting. But I don't necessarily attribute that to the lack of AAS. I attribute much of that to the fact that I don't bang very heavy during that rehab/prehab period. Powerlifting and strongman put a lot of stress on your CNS, not to mention your joints, so it's impossible to constantly handle heavy weights all year around. That little time 'off' allows the body to recover and I find that I put on additional strength quicker if I do it this way.


Yeah...I had my dynamic bench day yesterday...man 355x5 was rough on my elbows. I'll have to come down on the weights soon anyway as rugby season will be starting soon and I won't have the time to put in at the gym..I'll have to cut it down to 3x a week

I think at the end of this upcoming rugby season (it will end in Spring of next year), I'm going to take a couple months off and do a lot of fitness/cardio work, then in the middle of the Summer run a harder and shorter cycle to get strong for the next rugby season.

I'll have to maintain my cardio during that cycle, but my gf gets all crazy worried that I'm going to drop dead from a heart attack because of doing cardio on cycle...so I'll have to do secret ninja cardio or something...LMAO.

----------


## Fat Guy

Thanks for the replies everyone (especially BgMc31)… As of today, I am in my 3rd week from my last pin and going through my PCT. I have not noticed any strength decreases, which I am mucho happy about. 

What I have noticed is my motivation is down and I am not making those steady increases each week, which I absolutely love the juice for  :Smilie:  However, PCT is going rather unexpectedly well because I thought by now I would be an emotional wreck ready to drive my car off a cliff (sometimes the clomid gets the better of me). But, no I feel good and happy with my results so far.

However, I am sooo looking forward to my next cycle in October  :Smilie:  I think my next comp will be in January so I will be nice and strong by then…

----------


## BgMc31

> Thanks for the replies everyone (especially BgMc31) As of today, I am in my 3rd week from my last pin and going through my PCT. I have not noticed any strength decreases, which I am mucho happy about. 
> 
> What I have noticed is my motivation is down and I am not making those steady increases each week, which I absolutely love the juice for  However, PCT is going rather unexpectedly well because I thought by now I would be an emotional wreck ready to drive my car off a cliff (sometimes the clomid gets the better of me). But, no I feel good and happy with my results so far.
> 
> However, I am sooo looking forward to my next cycle in October  I think my next comp will be in January so I will be nice and strong by then


No problem brotha!! Keep working hard and good luck in Jan!!!

----------

